# Cover balcony for privacy



## Jackofall1

How about some sturdy verticle blinds, possibly with a bottom rail or weighted slats hung from the balcony above. 

Mark


----------



## charlenej

I also suggest that you use blinds. An outdoor porch privacy blinds can be an excellent one. This kind of outdoor bamboo blinds can provide you with the protection you need as well as a decorative look to your balcony. 


________________________________________


----------



## genie01

You should first confirm if the building management will allow you to do that.


----------



## dytecture

Some light sheer fabric could work. You can just install some hooks under the balcony in the ceiling and it`s cheaper than blinds.


----------

